# predial early payment



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I forget when the deadlines are for early payment, can I pay now and must pay before 12/15 or is it that I can't pay until 12/15 and have to pay before the end of the year to get the discount? I just remember something about 12/15...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Property tax payment regs are administered by local authorities, they aren't some federal policies. So you'd have to talk to your local office or people in your area who would know.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Here, Guadalajara, I believe you have til February 15th but I haven't looked at it lately.


----------

